# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  Femra shqiptare dhe opinioni i saj

## ZANOR

Femra shqiptare është Mbifemra!

E them, mbifemra, jo pse është e kombit tim, por sinqerisht ekziston një fshehtësi, a sekret i genit gjenealogjik, që pretendon prore të mbijetojë në çdo kohë e situatë sado e vështirë dhe e kobshme të jetë! Pikërisht ajo fshehtësi gjenetike është në femrën shqiptare, e cila me durimin e saj, vuri mbi vete gjithçka me vlerë e pozitive për dashurinë, familjen, farëfisin dhe ruajti nderin e familjes e fisit kurdoherë, për atë quhet FISNIKE, ajo që mbanë gjallë fisin e njeriut, që askush tjetër nuk ka këtë epitet madhor! Dikush ende nuk mund ta kuptojë, kur e kanë kuptuar edhe të huajt, që popullzuam një botë, as këtë nuk mund ta kuptojë ende dikush...

Është lehtë ta ketë një opinion të vet të lirë, femra e një populli të lirë e të civilizuar - por është krenari që femra shqiptare mbijetoi aq fuqishëm me genin e saj trashëgues, në një popull të robëruar e të shtypur e të shkatrruar me themel, shkrumb e hi nëpër mijëvjeçarët histerik! Edhe sot, pas mijëra diskriminimeve deri në pragzhdukjeje ndaj kombit shqiptar, femra shqiptare mbetet Hyjnia e Botës, ku vetëm me pak kujdes e vetpohim personaliteti, arrinë të renditet edhe mbi femrat e popujve ma të civilizuar, në çfarëdo aspekti pozitiv, që nuk qëndron aspak ma ultë në asnjë aspekt, se secila femëre botës! Bukuria, Mençuria, Nderi, Besa Shqiptare, Zgjuarsia, Guximi në një jetës aq të vështirë (si me bre hekur e çelik me dhëmb), Guximi ndaj edhe gjakpirësve ma të egjër barbarë - Femra Shqiptare, kurrë nuk iu përkul me Nderin e saj - as pushtuesve, as mbretërve as shtat' krajlave - por e ruajti genin e vet trashëgues edhe në momentet ma kritike të jetës - duke sakrifikuar edhe vet Jetën para pushtuesve, çnderuesve, e edhe krijoi histori për zili për një botë!...

Nuk duhet të merremi me shembujt e rrugëve, bareve, a çkado tjetër, kur masovikisht Femra Shqiptare, kudo ndodhet pa e treguar Vetveten Shqipetare, nuk e len, as do ta lejë kurrë edhe në opinione të huaja! Dihet se çdo kohë ka ngritjet e rëniet e veta, shkundjet e jetës, e nuk është çare pa rënë gjethe e ndonjë degë Lisash, por kurrë lisa të rrëxuar përdhe! Ndikimet e huaja e qëllimkëqija, mund të vyshkin edhe lule shumë të bukura erëkëndshme, po kopshti shqiptar, është i ruajtur nga Geni Trashëgues, sado rënie e sakrifica të ketë! Paramendoni: cila femër vetflijohet, para një çnderimit të huaj? - Po cila femër nuk e lë embrionin e huaj as të lindet gjallë? Po, cila femër i bindet, e shtrohet me durimin paskaj, qoftë edhe një burri aq të ndruejtur edhe të shëmtuar në mendje e trup, kur një bukuroshe shqiptare e tillë, lindi e rriti bijë shqiponjash, kur vet edhe emri - shqipja, i takon femrës shqiptare, ku Bijtë e Shqipes, nuk e lan pa e treguar vetveten, e pa bërë histori ndër ma të rrallat botërore - sa nga zilia e madhe edhe i përvehtësuan të huajt historikisht, sepse të gjithë perandorët e shtetformuesit, strategët ma të mëdhenjë botëror - ishin padyshim bijtë e femrës shqiptare!

Femra shqiptare është Hyjnia illiro-pellgasgjike, është poajo hyjnia antike, po ato perëndeshat olympike, po ata ''pellgasët Hyjnorë'', që ndërtuan nga Akropoli, Aleksandria, e Hindi, e gati të gjitha mrekullitë e botës! Dikujt mund t'i duket kjo një humoreskë rasti, por le ta dij se vetem shqipja, lind bijë të shqipes!

Vetëm Shqipja lind bijë të shqipes dhe femra shqiptare sot, e ka në vetëdijen e saj të mrekullishme, aftësinë e mbijetesës kudo ndodhet dhe opinioni i saj është i lirë dhe i hapur, sido që të jetë: fëmij, vajzë, nuse, grua a e moshuar - por, që ajo don t'i hapet udha e opinionit, se e ka trashëgim nderin e themelit të personalitetit, është themeltare, që nuk mësyen turr e në opinion përpara si tjerat përrreth atdheut shqiptar - sepse ka Maturinë e Shqiponjes! -

Vetëm Shqipja Lind Bijë Të Shqipes dhe opinioni i saj është i hapur me kohën!

----------


## biligoa

Une per veten time akoma nuk kam lexuar dicka te tille  dhe kaq domethenese per femren tone Shqiptare . Sa kot disat qe shkruajne zhgaravina sa per te shkruar.  
Te lumte Rrezon.

ku jeni forumiste ???

----------


## ☆Angie☆

wow shume mbreselenese. Eshte  nje "arnosje" e perkryer e imazhit te grisur dhe te degraduar te femres shqiptare sot. Eshte pak ambivalente ne thelb, por gjithsesi shume interesante. Faleminderit per perkrahjen :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Alma07

Oh shpresojme qe ta fusin mire ne mendje kta shqiptaret tane qe femra e tyre eshte kryefemer...

----------


## mia@

> Oh shpresojme qe ta fusin mire ne mendje kta shqiptaret tane qe femra e tyre eshte kryefemer...


Ata e dine shume mire ,por nuk duan ta pohojne,se kane hall se na rritet mendja pastaj. :Lulja3:

----------


## Erlebnisse

Shkrim i lezecem edhe se femrat sot ne pergjithesi kane ndryshuar mentalitet, ide, kane hecur me kohen, per mos thene kane ndryshuar edhe rol ne familje...

Kryefemer: Mua me behet shume qejfi qe dikush mendon nje gje te tille edhe se...

----------


## biligoa

> Femra shqiptare është Mbifemra!


 Sa shprehje e bukur dhe e vertete, vecmas kure del nga brendesia e nje mashkulli.

ne forum nuk paska te tjere nm...... ti vene vulen.

----------


## ZANOR

RETROSPEKTIVË


Nezir Myrta / FEMRA SHQIPTARE NË RETROSPEKTIVË


Mbroj femrën time, ashtu mbroj atdheun tim, amdheun tim, duke mos injoruar asnjë femër tjetër, sepse femra shqiptare meriton mbrojtje, admirohet edhe nga të gjitha kombet tjera, për bukurinë, vyrtytet, karakteret e rralla, që ka në genin e saj trashëgues - ashtu sikurse kanë edhe femrat tjera - po femra shqiptare është e dhëmbshme, e dashur si dielli e hëna, si toka e uji e ajri - është ama ime, motra ime, bija ime dhe askush as guxon as mundet të ma mohojë, sepse është imja - e dua jetoj e vdes për të, flijohem me dëshirë!

Femra shqiptare është e dhëmbshme, e përvuajtur, e përulur para karakterit të saj të rrallë, kur lidhet me shokun e jetës, i shtrohet karakterit, genit, pranon gjithçka të mirë e të ligë në jetë, duron si gjarpëri nën gur (që thonë), duron edhe arronacën, mendjemadhësinë, superioritetin e një burri sado i ligë të jetë e të paraqitet sipas kushteve e tekeve, huqeve, injorimeve e ofendimeve sado të paskrupullta të një burrit dhe sado avanturier, i lazdruar të jetë! Pavarësisht, se nuk ka mundur ta zbulojë me kohë parakohe, para një lidhjeje të tillë, pavarësisht se nuk e njohu me kohë shokun e jetës, apo nuk kishte mundësi veprimi e njohjeje! Pse? Pse duron femra shqiptare? Sepse ka karakterin e saj të rrallë, durimin shkëmb graniti para çdp stuhie e rrebeshi sado të kobshëm të jetës së saj, vetëm ta ruaj rodin e sojin e familjes së saj të dyfishtë (të prindërve e të burrit), të rriti fëmij edhe nëpër zjarre luftërash edhe nëpër flakë jete edhe nëpër diskriminime ndër ma shtazoret edhe nëpër ndëshkime fizike fajepafaj edhe nëpër injorime, përgojime, shpifje e trillime deri në tragjeditë ma të tmerrshme - vetëm mos ta lejë oxhakun pa tym, sofrën pa bukë, familjen pa belbëzime e klithma fëmijësh, mos ta lejë shtëpinë të shkretë, ta ringjalli vatren arbërore edhe nga një shtëpi e vdekur, e bën shtëpi të gjallë shqiptare - shtëpi të vdekur - anipse shpesh i ngjanë një shtëpie të vdekur - burg - e padalur, e paparë, e pashijuar me botën, e irrituar, e mallkuar, mish edhe për qen rrugësh të botës! Po, po! Të gjitha këto i din bota edhe na i dinë krejt për femrat e botës, krejt çfarë e si janë...!

Ashtu sikundër nuk është fajtor, një shqiptar, bir i një nëne të huaj, që posa rritet studjon personalitetin e vet e të familjes së tij (po shkaktarët janë të rrethanave tjera kushteve: ekonomike, sociale, politike të mjera, robëruese, pushtuese, barbare) - poashtu edhe nuk është fajtore një femër shqiptare, pse sot gjindet rrugëve të botës, e shëndrruar në një figurë makabre, të tmerrshme imorale, ashtu siç e shohim në rrethe të ngushta e të gjëra të ambienteve shoqërore të vendit e të jashtme në rrethet e kulturave ndër ma të ndryshmet botërore. Sepse çdo dalje nga errësira nga terri në dritë, të mbushë sytë me lot, deri në ndonjë shpërthim eventual marramendës, duke as mos kontrolluar vetveten edhe në atoraste ku mund të evitohen dëmet e rreziqet e jetës, duke iu shtruar rob i epsheve, ironive, hakmarrjeve, mashtrimeve, ikjeve e tmerreve tjera të padukshme symësy (por me pasoja tragjike për të ardhmen). Ka shumë faktorë: edukativ, arsimor, parapsikologjik, sociologjik, psikologjik, politik etj., që një femër të dali duarsh bote, që as bota mos mund ta frenojë! Këtu ka vëllime të tëra veprash, që kombi e bota vet, nuk mund t'i vëj frena, po në rradhë të parë është detyrë e vet shqiptarëve (për femren shqiptare), jovetëm të jetë: vëzhgues, gazetar, deskriptiv-përshkrues i realitetit të hidhur - por edhe të jetë eseist, dramaturg, aktor real në skenen shqiptare të gjallë (live), të bëj edhe të pamunduren, të luftojë deri në flijim, për ngritjen e femres shqiptare, edukimin e arsimimin e saj, për ngritjen sikur nga varri i të vdekurit, aty ku mundet e s'mundet, me forma, mjete e methoda prefide, suksesore, me mjeshtri e dituri e guxim - ta parandalojë çfrenimin e mundshëm eventual të femrës sonë, në çfarëdo rasti e takimi, bisede e ndihme të mundshme!

Dihet se bota sot është e përzier ma shumë se kurrë, plot vlime kulturash të reja, civilizimesh ndër ma modernet, si për të mirë ashtu edhe për të keq - por duhet kuptuar e vepruar mençurisht, bile mbaju në atë skeletin (mos harro kah ke ardhë dhe i kujt komb je), foli vetvetes sate, gjykoje vetveten, njihe vetveten, mos shkel në ujërat e zeza, kur ke fuqi e mundësi veprimi të mirë, veprimi e mendimi pozitiv, kur mund të punosh e të fitosh me djerësën tënde, kur je shëndosh e plot fuqi rinore, plot energji të reja mendimi e veprimi tëdrejtë, të ligjshëm, të frytshëm dhe mos lejo vetveten të bëhesh vegël e huaj, nënshtrim i huaj, imponim i huaj, detyrim (top nëpër këmbë bote)!

Dihet se nuk mund ta ndryshoh ti karakerin e vendit e botës ku jeton e vepron, në valë e vlime civilizimesh të popujve e kulturave masive botërore (se je një gjallesë në njëpyll të madh e të dendur paskaj) dhe lehtë mund të humbesh e zhdukesh deri edhe tragjikisht, e mund të shkosh: mashkulli si qeni në rrush, e femra si rrush për qen - por të keshë besim në forcat e energjitë tuaja pozitive, të dijsh e të guxosh të ecësh krenar/e parabote, sepse asgjë fizikisht as psikikisht nuk të mungon (në krahasim me tjerët, vetëmse edhe mund tua tejkalosh në shumë aspekte karakteri e personaliteti). Kërko të zbulosh sekretin fshehtësin tënde genin trashëgues, intuiten, refleksin, zgjuarsinë, mjeshtrinë e veprimit akut, mjeshtrinë e fjalës e mendimit dhe veprimit të menjëhershëm, shpëtues për fatin tënd, që mund të jetë edhe tragjik apo tragji-komik... Reago natyrshëm sipas kushteve e vizionit tënd, që sot as nesër mos të bëhet vonë, sespe bota jo që ka dëshirë të shohë skena rrënqethëse, tragjike as të bie vetiu në to - por, tërheqë vëmendjen e botës me aktrimet e ultëta deri tek ato makabre, që me makabritetin e tyre, cenojnë e rëndojnë vet opinionin kombëtar e botëror! Pse të bëhesh aktor negativ, kur ke mundësi të jeshë një aktor pozitiv i dramës kombëtare e botërore?

Femra shqiptare, sot mund tëndjehet keq, dhëmbshëm ndoshta edhe deri te ndonjë shpërthim eventual ironie, mëllefi, paknaqësie, vetmohimi në vlerat e veta personale, vetmohimi i vet genit të saj trashëgues, vetmallkimi i krejt asaj madhorjeje kombëtare edhe antike, deri në shfrenim e çmenduri - por vetkontrolli vetpërmbajtja, vetlogjika, të bëhesh zot i vetvetes, bëjnë që gjërat të analizohen edhe sintetizohen: pse erdhi deri te kjo e ajo skenë rrënqethëse e tragjike - kush janë shkaktarët, arsyet drejtë dhe të vie në një përfundim, se nëpër fortuna, stuhi e rrebeshe, duhet mbuluar e shtrënguar fortmirë, të përballosh jetën e disfatat (fatet e disfatet)! Çka mund të bësh ti në një rast të tillë rrënqethës, apo çka je duke bërë vetiu konkretisht në një përjetim të tillë duke e pruvuar vetiu vet disfaten e radhës? Nuk humbet shpirti lehtë, as personaliteti, as besimi në vetveten - pamarrëparasyshë edhe nëse krejt bota ka humbur besimin - ti mund të mbahesh fortë dhe e vërteton, justifikon shprehjen - bijë shqipje! Ari provohet në zjarr! Mendo se i huaji kurr nuk të bëhet yti, as me gjak as me kulturë - ma mirë një qyrr yti, se një yll i huaj - se ai rrezon tjetërkah! Kjo është porosia për femren shqiptare!

Nëse nuk mbroj unë femrën shqiptare, kush do ta mbrojë? Kush mund të ma ndalojë ta mbroj amën time, motren time bijën time? Edhe nëse eventualisht është e huaja, kam fuqi ta kthejë në genin tim trashëgues, e nëse jo - të mori lumi, noto veç mos të mbytesh rrebesheve të valëve të rrëmbyeshme!

Ma mirë bukë e kripë e zemër, se bukë e mjaltë e lot!

Shqipja lindë bijë të shqipes!

(26.01.09)

----------


## Albo

Sikur t'ua linim rradhen femrave shqiptare qe te artikulojne vete opinionin e tyre, nuk do te ishte keq apo jo i dashur shoku Nezir?

Albo

----------


## saura

> Sikur t'ua linim rradhen femrave shqiptare qe te artikulojne vete opinionin e tyre, nuk do te ishte keq apo jo i dashur shoku Nezir?
> 
> Albo


Se si jemi ne e dime ,po eshte me shume kenaqesi kur flasin burrat per ne ,Nesiri qenka burre i mençur ,u shtofshin Neziret ..... :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Brari

bukur.. ke shkruar..

----------


## Vinjol

Femra  sado  qe te jete e Zgjuar  Mbi Mashkullin 
kurre  ska per te dale 
jane  shume te zgjuara   jane  shume te mira 
duhet  ti  japesh me shume prioritet 
por kurre mbi mashkullin  
pasi  jane  mendje lehta   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## saura

> Femra  sado  qe te jete e Zgjuar  Mbi Mashkullin 
> kurre  ska per te dale 
> jane  shume te zgjuara   jane  shume te mira 
> duhet  ti  japesh me shume prioritet 
> por kurre mbi mashkullin  
> pasi  jane  mendje lehta


Nigjo ti çuno ,njehere po nisja makinen dhe po flisja  ,isha me nje mashkull ne makine .
Kujdes me thote ky se po nis makinen .
_E mo i them se sot lexova nje shkrim qe studimet e fundit thonin qe femra mund te bej shume pune njekohesisht ,i punojne te dy hemisferat  dhe e majta dhe e djathta ,kurse mashkullit vetem njera.
_Eh me thote ky ,po atyre i punon pikerisht vetem ajo e marrshave ...
E thena nga nje mashkull dhe shume i zgjuar ,merre me mend vete ...

----------


## abdurrahman_tir

.........................hapa syte dhe befas dielli me verboi,nje psheretime trishtimi doli nga brendesia, ah........ishte enderr........................................

----------


## naqeta

> Se si jemi ne e dime ,po eshte me shume kenaqesi kur flasin burrat per ne ,Nesiri qenka burre i mençur ,u shtofshin Neziret .....


Ke te drejte Saura ,burra shqiptar  si Neziri qe e vlersojne femren,jane te rralle .
faleminderit dhe respekte per ato qe ke shkruajtur per figuren femerore. :buzeqeshje:

----------

